# Share your cat pictures :)



## timbobs (4 October 2018)

We havenâ€™t had a lovely cat thread in a while so thought Iâ€™d start my sharing pictures of my georgeous Persian Timmy!

We were meant to have him temporarily, but 7 years later heâ€™s definitely here to stay!

He is the daftest little cat but such a sweetheart â¤ï¸

He gets a lion clip in the summer as he gets too hot otherwise and I do think it suits him ðŸ˜‚
View attachment 26025
View attachment 26023


Heâ€™s not really an outdoorsy cat but he loved the snow with the Beast from the East. 
	View attachment 26022

And just because heâ€™s cute and he fits perfectly on the footstool ðŸ˜‚
	View attachment 26019


Would love to see pictures of your cats!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (4 October 2018)

Chilli


Pepper


----------



## Sussexbythesea (4 October 2018)

timbobs said:



			We havenâ€™t had a lovely cat thread in a while so thought Iâ€™d start my sharing pictures of my georgeous Persian Timmy!

We were meant to have him temporarily, but 7 years later heâ€™s definitely here to stay!

He is the daftest little cat but such a sweetheart â¤ï¸

He gets a lion clip in the summer as he gets too hot otherwise and I do think it suits him ðŸ˜‚
View attachment 26025
View attachment 26023


Heâ€™s not really an outdoorsy cat but he loved the snow with the Beast from the East. 
	View attachment 26022

And just because heâ€™s cute and he fits perfectly on the footstool ðŸ˜‚
	View attachment 26019


Would love to see pictures of your cats!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry canâ€™t see yours ðŸ˜¢


----------



## timbobs (4 October 2018)

Sussexbythesea said:



			Sorry canâ€™t see yours ðŸ˜¢
		
Click to expand...

 Your cats are gorgeous, I especially love Pepper- I'm a fan of black cats!

Oops, will try and add pictures again


----------



## timbobs (4 October 2018)

Hopefully these work!


----------



## Pippity (4 October 2018)

Meet Poppy.




She's 'orrible. She's been banned from one vet, and the one that will currently accept her requires double-length appointments and extra staff to handle her. I've spent years trying to get her past attacking anybody who isn't me, but I think that, now she's ten, I may have to accept that's just who she is.

At least she's pretty. And, being deaf, she isn't remotely bothered by hoovers or fireworks or anything else that scared my previous cats.


----------



## timbobs (4 October 2018)

Pippity said:



			Meet Poppy.

View attachment 26040

Click to expand...

I love this- brilliant photo! Sounds like she's found her person with you!


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (4 October 2018)

This is Tulio, the main man in my life.  He loves cuddles but only on his terms, a typical man!


----------



## ihatework (4 October 2018)

This is Ron Weasley


----------



## poiuytrewq (4 October 2018)

Iâ€™d give you a photo of the kitty Arlo, however the little poppet has turned into a tiger on speed and rarely is still enough for a photo these days ðŸ˜©
Miss my fluffy flaked out kitten cuddles...


----------



## cava14una (4 October 2018)

Ron and Chilli are gorgeous I love ginger cats. Poppy Oh heck they are cats I love them all
Timothy aka stretch puss
	



His brother Piper



Last but by no means least Spice Cat


----------



## Sussexbythesea (4 October 2018)

timbobs said:



			Your cats are gorgeous, I especially love Pepper- I'm a fan of black cats!

Oops, will try and add pictures again 

Click to expand...

Thanks Pepper is especially cuddly with a very plush coat and fat tummy ðŸ˜

Timmy is very cute love his squishy face ðŸ˜»

Even though I also have a dog Iâ€™m a massive cat fan, I just love their personalities.


----------



## timbobs (5 October 2018)

cava14una said:



			Ron and Chilli are gorgeous I love ginger cats. Poppy Oh heck they are cats I love them all
Timothy aka stretch puss
	View attachment 26047



His brother Piper
View attachment 26048


Last but by no means least Spice Cat
View attachment 26049

Click to expand...

Yours are gorgeous! They all look like they have great personalities ðŸ˜€


----------



## DabDab (5 October 2018)

Because I was too slow getting out of the car to feed him....Hector Barbossa (because of the black eye)


----------



## Lindylouanne (5 October 2018)

Great thread and lovely cat pictures. My kitties.






The fluffy blind one spreadeagled. Little beached whale Holly and joined at the hip Blue and Sparkle


----------



## ycbm (5 October 2018)

Our latest addition ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Asha (5 October 2018)

Its lovely to see so many gorgeous moggies. lindylouanne what breed are yours, they are scrummy ?

Heres Bob.  Bob is not allowed in the house as hes supposed to be a feral farm cat. One photo shows where he should be, and one well.... The little bugger just keeps getting in.


----------



## Lindylouanne (5 October 2018)

Asha said:



			Its lovely to see so many gorgeous moggies. lindylouanne what breed are yours, they are scrummy
		
Click to expand...

Aw thank you Asha, I also think they are scrummy. Sebastian is an Exotic, half Persian and half British Shorthair. He was born with retinal atrophy so going blind at birth and was going to be PTS so I rescued him. He's 8 now, my little shadow and I adore him. Sparkle is also Exotic but looks more like a shorthair and she is Blues half sister and they are also both rescued. Blue and Holly are both British shorthair. As you can see I am a sucker for grey cats and rescues.

Bob sounds like he has his priorities right ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Shady (5 October 2018)

Lindylouanne said:



			Great thread and lovely cat pictures. My kitties.

View attachment 26065
View attachment 26066
View attachment 26067


The fluffy blind one spreadeagled. Little beached whale Holly and joined at the hip Blue and Sparkle
		
Click to expand...

Just gorgeous LL,  obviously i love all cats but next to my Orientals these are just my sort of cat 
I'll see if i can get on the other laptop and post my lot, i have 6 at the moment


----------



## Sussexbythesea (5 October 2018)

My two after they woke me up at 5.45 for breakfast - they went back to bed whilst I had to get up to do the horses and walk the dog  ðŸ˜¤


----------



## Lindylouanne (5 October 2018)

Sussexbythesea said:



			My two after they woke me up at 5.45 for breakfast - they went back to bed whilst I had to get up to do the horses and walk the dog  ðŸ˜¤

View attachment 26073

Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

They were up sooooo early the only thing they could do was go back to sleep.


----------



## LadySam (6 October 2018)

My darling boy Pushkin, who I lost a little over a year ago.  My furry little soul mate.


----------



## timbobs (6 October 2018)

LadySam said:



View attachment 26077


My darling boy Pushkin, who I lost a little over a year ago.  My furry little soul mate.
		
Click to expand...

He just looks so happy in this photo ðŸ˜


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 October 2018)

So here is my boy asleep on my winter hat (he only just fits), not letting me make the bed (typical) and helping me by pouncing on a spring that he found (gotta kill that naughty water). He's such a sweetheart - yes I am completely biased!


----------



## LadySam (6 October 2018)

timbobs said:



			He just looks so happy in this photo ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

He was very content.  It was a chilly morning but the sun was streaming in through the bedroom window.  We hopped back into bed after breakfast, he was snuggling on me and enjoying the sun on his face.


----------



## Iwantakitten (6 October 2018)

My little white puss Le Charl ðŸ˜


----------



## Shady (6 October 2018)

Here are 5 of mine
Couldn't find one of my black Oriental Mini Me  but here's my little gang of misfits at the moment. 
Pas Touche( hand's off) pronounced Pah Toosh
Eeps
Dilly
MoMo
Squeeeeee


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 October 2018)

Oh Shady, your cat MoMo looks so much like a cat we used to have, I had to do a double take. Here she is at about 19 yo, sadly both she and the brown Burmese are no longer with us and I miss both like crazy.


----------



## Lindylouanne (6 October 2018)

Shady your cats are gorgeous, love the fluffy ones.
Faracat what breed is Kasper?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (6 October 2018)

He's an Egyptian Mau. I'd never heard of the breed before. I don't think that it's hugely popular compared to other spotties like Bengals, but I'm a huge convert and I'd love another Mau one day in a different colour.


----------



## Shady (6 October 2018)

Faracat said:



			Oh Shady, your cat MoMo looks so much like a cat we used to have, I had to do a double take. Here she is at about 19 yo, sadly both she and the brown Burmese are no longer with us and I miss both like crazy.
		
Click to expand...

Goodness F , they are similar, Seal tabby point, he's Squee's brother , i love that you can get Orientals and Siamese in the same litter and these two are the loveliest of cats. Love your Burmese, i had a lilac girl many years ago, i was 18 and saved for a year to buy her, i lost her just before i moved here , she was the most beautiful cat, broke my heart to say goodbye and iv'e never had another. I absolutely love your Kasper too, he is stunning xxx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 October 2018)

Why can't I now post pics!  Coming up with "opps, encountered problem etc"ðŸ˜•

Oh, it did it! ðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (7 October 2018)

Where has the water gone?


----------



## Lindylouanne (7 October 2018)

Faracat said:



			He's an Egyptian Mau. I'd never heard of the breed before. I don't think that it's hugely popular compared to other spotties like Bengals, but I'm a huge convert and I'd love another Mau one day in a different colour. 

Click to expand...

Thank you, I've never heard of them before. Off to find out more.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (7 October 2018)

I'm loving this thread!  Such beautiful kittehs.  I can't upload a photo of Daisy from my phone, it says file is too large ðŸ˜­


----------



## Pippity (8 October 2018)

Iwantakitten said:



			My little white puss Le Charl ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Another white cat! Is yours deaf on its blue side, or has it managed to avoid that genetic quirk?


----------



## npage123 (8 October 2018)

Above: Smokey, 4 years old, 3/4 Ragdoll X 1/4 British Shorthair Lilac


Below:  Tula, 6 months old, 3/4 Maine Coon X 1/4 Siberian


----------



## Iwantakitten (8 October 2018)

Pippity said:



			Another white cat! Is yours deaf on its blue side, or has it managed to avoid that genetic quirk?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m not actually sure. She can definitely hear in some capacity and if you make noise by her blue eye ear she turns to look but I have no idea how to find out otherwise!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 October 2018)

Daft Tilly again.  This moggie joined us in May after we had to say goodbye to Pusskins unexpectedly.  She is s fab character and my boys adore her.


----------



## HashRouge (8 October 2018)

Gorgeous cats guys! My favourites are Pepper and Poppy, for sentimental reasons - we had got our Pepper in 2000 as a kitten and she died last November aged 17. She was a dark tortoiseshell and such a darling. And Poppy looks and sounds like our other cat, Stan! Stan is also pure white (not deaf though - he has one blue eye and one green) and is super-agressive at the vets - he often has his jabs through the top of the cage and the vets always wear the special gauntlets that go all the way to the elbow to handle him. He's a cuddly monster at home though!

ETA I still can't post pictures! Apparently my files are too large!


----------



## Lindylouanne (9 October 2018)

npage123 said:



View attachment 26149

Above: Smokey, 4 years old, 3/4 Ragdoll X 1/4 British Shorthair Lilac


Below:  Tula, 6 months old, 3/4 Maine Coon X 1/4 Siberian
View attachment 26150

Click to expand...

Smokey is stunning especially with the blue eyes and Tula must be quite a large cat going by how much of of the basin is filled at just 6 months of age ðŸ˜. My next cat will be a lilac point BSH but I am very taken with Peregrine Falcons Egyptian Mau.


----------



## npage123 (9 October 2018)

Lindylouanne said:



			Smokey is stunning especially with the blue eyes and Tula must be quite a large cat going by how much of of the basin is filled at just 6 months of age ðŸ˜. My next cat will be a lilac point BSH but I am very taken with Peregrine Falcons Egyptian Mau.
		
Click to expand...

Aw thank you so much!  
I agree fully with your comments 
Interestingly Smokey and the rest of her litter were born on the same day as a big litter of absolutely gorgeous chocolate Labrador puppies.  The breeder provided a massive bed and a whole room for them to play in, and all the puppies and kittens slept together intermingled with one another.  Out of all of my pets, Smokey loves our Staffie the most and can often be found sleeping next to him.  She loves his fleece blanket and she can't get enough of rubbing her face all over his body, and would forever try and get him to lick and sniff her by hovering by his mouth and sniffing or rubbing onto his face.  As a kitten she was extremely naughty (think kitten climbing up human's leg as if it's a tree trunk to be conquered...) with a very strong personality.  She was actually bought to be a 'dope on a rope' companion for my very elderly and ill Chinchilla that I still had at the time, as I felt my Chinchilla needed another feline friend for company when she lost her half sister.  But Smokey kitty had way too much energy and fighting spirit and they weren't really a good match.  Although Smokey can't really be blamed as she was in all honestly just being a playful kitten.  However the vet said she's probably got more British Shorthair than Ragdoll in her as the B Shorthairs can sometimes be very dominant in personality.

Little Tula is growing very fast yes, and she just gets prettier and more lovely with time.  She's extremely people orientated and very talkative.  She's got such a warm little body with that thick coat of hers, but loves cuddles, hugs, sleeping right by my shoulder with her head pressed onto my neck or cheek.  At the moment Smokey is still the bigger and stronger cat when they chase each other and have play fighting sessions, but it won't be long then Tula will be larger than Smokey and will probably use that to her advantage!  She's got medium long hair but it's very smooth and it's no effort to groom her.  After my Persians, these two kitty cats are so much easier to keep knot-free


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (9 October 2018)

My late Fluffy cat, a rescue who was scared of his own shadow when we got him, sadly we lost him very quickly in March this year due to cancer of gall bladder and stomach which was devastatingly quick to manifest itself. He was a big fella, struggled with the cat flap,  wasn't fat at all but weighed in at 6kg. We think he was part Maine or Norwegian Forest.


----------



## timbobs (10 October 2018)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			My late Fluffy cat, a rescue who was scared of his own shadow when we got him, sadly we lost him very quickly in March this year due to cancer of gall bladder and stomach which was devastatingly quick to manifest itself. He was a big fella, struggled with the cat flap,  wasn't fat at all but weighed in at 6kg. We think he was part Maine or Norwegian Forest. 
	View attachment 26171

View attachment 26171

Click to expand...

Sorry you lost him, he was gorgeous!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (10 October 2018)

timbobs said:



			Sorry you lost him, he was gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, he's left a huge hole in our hearts here x


----------



## npage123 (10 October 2018)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Thank you, he's left a huge hole in our hearts here x
		
Click to expand...

I'm so sorry for your loss.  I know what you're going through as I lost two gorgeous cats with very loving unique personalities a while ago.  One we lost due to a rectal type cancer and kidney failure, and I had to treat and 'nurse' her back end several times a day. After 2 operations the cancer returned but, this time in a place where it was inoperable and she had open tumours in the worst possible position, the most dignified thing to do was to PTS, which was a horrible decision to make.  The other cat had kidney failure but she 'went' relatively quickly.  I noticed one evening at bedtime that she wasn't herself at all, and in the morning knew there was something major wrong and that it would be her last journey to the vets that morning.  Devastating.

I wish I could tell you that it gets easier with time and that times' a great healer, etc, but in my experience I think that with time, it becomes easier to deal with the loss and cope with our reactions when we are thinking about those we've lost.  I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## silv (11 October 2018)

Hydro and Mia, mother and daughter middle aged ladies, they had been at the local SPCA for many months, itâ€™s been great seeing their personalities develop.  They donâ€™t do much apart from sleep,sunbathe or hog the fire in the winter. I donâ€™t imagine they would ever catch any birds.


----------



## timbobs (26 October 2018)

Thought I would ask for the famous HHO vibes for Timmy on this thread. 

We think he had a seizure last night- he woke us up in the middle of the night acting very strangely and not able to walk. Rushed him straight to the vets and heâ€™s still there now. 

Waiting to hear more this afternoon so everything crossed for Timmy please ðŸ˜¥


----------



## DabDab (26 October 2018)

Oh no, hope Timmy pulls through x


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 October 2018)

Get well soon Timmy!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (26 October 2018)

Oh no poor Timmy, fingers crossed he gets better.  Sending you hugs xxx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 October 2018)

Sending best wishes and vibes to Timmy. X


----------



## Shady (26 October 2018)

Oh no Timbobs, i hope he gets well soon, vibes and hugs to you. xx


----------



## cava14una (26 October 2018)

Really sorry to hear about Timmy How old is he and has he had seizures before. My friend has a 19 year old Birman who has had seizures for several years. They are normally weeks apart and she recovers very quickly after them. Vet is quite happy to let my friend manage her care and she is not on any regular medication. Sometimes she has cystitis and is treated for that not sure if there is a connection. High temperature maybe?

Hope your boy recovers. My Timmy sends nose bumps and whiskery kisses as do Pip and Spice


----------



## timbobs (26 October 2018)

Itâ€™s not sounding good for our gorgeous boy ðŸ˜¥

Spoken to the vets and heâ€™s very wobbly and disorientated and they are leaning towards a brain tumour or cyst. Heâ€™s comfortable enough to monitor overnight but if thereâ€™s no improvement weâ€™ll make the call tomorrow. 

The worst part of having animals ðŸ™


----------



## Mrs B (26 October 2018)

Lovely pictures!

ETA - so sorry, timbobs  Very gentle hugs to you and Timmy x


Here's Pads when she was a kit:


And Pip in the other bowl 2 years later ...


Then Pads at a year:


And Pip aged 3:


(Sorry they're so big ...)


----------



## Lindylouanne (26 October 2018)

Get well vibes for Timmy xx


----------



## timbobs (26 October 2018)

Went down to the vets and he had gone downhill so we let him go ðŸ˜¢ so sad but it was definitely the right decision for him. RIP Timmy


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (26 October 2018)

So sorry Timbobs xx


----------



## Lindylouanne (26 October 2018)

Really sorry Timbobs xx


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 October 2018)

RIP Timmy.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 October 2018)

Sorry for your sad loss.  Sleep well Timmy. X


----------



## Shady (26 October 2018)

So sorry to read this , RIP Timmy. xxxxxxxx


----------



## BeckyFlowers (27 October 2018)

How utterly devastating for you timbobs, I'm so sorry.  Poor Timmy


----------



## chaps89 (30 October 2018)

So sorry to hear about Timmy 

This is Oscar. He's the best thing ever. When I adopted him I told cats protection I didn't care if the cat was thin or fat, young or old, male or female and so on. It just mattered that they enjoyed spending time with people. They got it so right with him, he's my little shadow.


----------



## Shady (31 October 2018)

Gorgeous Chaps! i  love the photo of him bottom left, it always makes me smile when i see your posts


----------



## Sussexbythesea (31 October 2018)

timbobs said:



			Went down to the vets and he had gone downhill so we let him go ðŸ˜¢ so sad but it was definitely the right decision for him. RIP Timmy
		
Click to expand...

So sorry he was such a beautiful boy x


----------

